# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Ya no hago más trucos a la familia

## magoTom

Pues eso llevo poco tiempo y lo peor que hay es hacerle juegos a la familia , siempre están buscando tres pues al gato te cogen los juegos , estaba haciendo el truco de la baraja invisible a mi cuñada y me dice que le deje las cartas , espantoso total que ya no pienso hacer más trucos a la familia porque al final terminan jodiendolo todo


Un saludo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone 6 

----------


## eidanyoson

Es una faena eso que te ha pasado.  :O10: 
Pero tienes que darte que cuenta de que la magia no es algo que hay que hacer si  o si. No puedes dejar que la magia te gane a ti. Has de dominarla tú a ella. Y normalmente nos lanzamos creyendo que nada puede salir mal cuando no hemos estudiado ni practicado todas las salidas posibles.
La familia y amigos suelen ser muy malos espectadores porque se creen con derecho sobre ti (sin mala fe). Precisamente más debes practicar y estar seguro antes de decirles "SI". Y no, no es ninguna obligación por mucho que insistan. Siempre puedes decir que aún no sabes ningún juego nuevo, o que estás aún estudiándolo... ¡Ánimo!  :Smile1:

----------


## magoTom

> Es una faena eso que te ha pasado. 
> Pero tienes que darte que cuenta de que la magia no es algo que hay que hacer si  o si. No puedes dejar que la magia te gane a ti. Has de dominarla tú a ella. Y normalmente nos lanzamos creyendo que nada puede salir mal cuando no hemos estudiado ni practicado todas las salidas posibles.
> La familia y amigos suelen ser muy malos espectadores porque se creen con derecho sobre ti (sin mala fe). Precisamente más debes practicar y estar seguro antes de decirles "SI". Y no, no es ninguna obligación por mucho que insistan. Siempre puedes decir que aún no sabes ningún juego nuevo, o que estás aún estudiándolo... ¡Ánimo!


Gracias por tus palabras 

En cuanto a lo de la magia es demasiado bonita como para poder dejarla de lado 

Practicare y perfeccionaré todo lo que me sea posible

Saludos


Enviado desde mi iPhone 6 

----------


## cerveser

> Pues eso llevo poco tiempo y lo peor que hay es hacerle juegos a la familia , siempre están buscando tres pues al gato te cogen los juegos , estaba haciendo el truco de la baraja invisible a mi cuñada y me dice que le deje las cartas , espantoso total que ya no pienso hacer más trucos a la familia porque al final terminan jodiendolo todo
> 
> 
> Un saludo 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone 6 


Creo que esto nos ha pasado prácticamente a todos, y yo, personalmente, es donde me he llevado los mayores palos en este mágico mundo del ilusionismo. Así que llegó un día que tomé la misma decisión que tu. Y esperé...
Esperé porque sin querer, era yo el que quería hacer los juegos, y los espectadores no estaban suficientemente motivados ni predispuestos a ver el juego, lo que les lleva a ser malos espectadores.
Esperé al día en que, después de meses de estudio y no hacer juegos, me preguntaron por uno. Aquél día sí les hice un juego, solamente uno, y salió fantástico.

Así que mi humilde consejo es: ÁNIMO!! No desesperes, es un duro camino pero merece la pena. Sé paciente, prudente y espera al momento adecuado, no te precipites.

Un saludo!

----------


## magoTom

Muchas gracias compañero

Así será primero perfecciónate y luego sorprende!!!

Saludps


Enviado desde mi iPhone 6 

----------


## kiddynamite

bueno a lo malo hay que buscale el lado bueno todos sabemos que la familia son malos espectadores, pero de eso hay que aprender por que ellos siempre trataran de pillarte los juegos, pero te aran dar cuenta que es muy posible que otro publico haga lo mismo por eso busca salidas a los aprietos que te ponga la familia y si te pasa eso afuera tendras varias salidas ya preparadas. es mejor equivocarse en casa a que alla afuera.

no te desanimes todo al final tiene su recompensa

----------


## magoTom

Gracias compañero , por lo menos Practicas y te vas poniendo a punto para  cuando vengan días mejorres


Enviado desde mi iPhone 6 

----------

